# Diskspace aus Verzeichnis lesen?



## unrealzero_php (30. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Auf meinem Server möchte ich den Speicherplatz der einzelnen Verzeichnisse auslesen. 

Ich habe einiges herum probiert mit dem Befehl: du –s  usw. bin aber nicht auf eine brauchbare Lösung gekommen.

Mein System: FreeBSD 7
Ich möchte den Speicherplatz der einzelnen Websites sowie der E-Mail-Adressen auslesen:

WEB:    /home/domain.ext/ftp
E-Mail:    /home/domain.ext/users

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es, den verwendeten Speicherplatz zu ermitteln?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (30. August 2008)

Hi,

was genau ist denn an du für Deine Zwecke unbrauchbar? 

LG


----------



## Navy (30. August 2008)

```
du -sm /home/domain.ext/ftp
du -sm /home/domain.ext/users
```

ermittelt Dir die Größe der Verzeichnisse in MB. Was erwartest Du anderes?


----------



## unrealzero_php (1. September 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> ```
> du -sm /home/domain.ext/ftp
> du -sm /home/domain.ext/users
> ```
> ...


Irgendwie bekommen ich als Rückgabewert immer 1 KB, wo kann das Problem liegen?



Navy hat gesagt.:


> ```
> du -sm /home/domain.ext/ftp
> du -sm /home/domain.ext/users
> ```
> ...


 
Der Befehlt:

```
du -sm /home/domain.ext/ftp
```
funktioniert auch ohne Probleme, das Problem ist bei 

```
du -sm /home/domain.ext/users
```
 hier bekomme ich lediglich den Wert 1 KB als Output?!


----------



## Navy (1. September 2008)

Das kann viele Ursachen haben. Ist es vielleicht ein gelinktes Verzeichnis? Ist es einfach leer? Ist es ein Mountpoint auf dem noch nichts gemountet ist?


----------



## unrealzero_php (1. September 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Das kann viele Ursachen haben. Ist es vielleicht ein gelinktes Verzeichnis? Ist es einfach leer? Ist es ein Mountpoint auf dem noch nichts gemountet ist?


Wie kann ich nachschauen ob es ein gelinktes verzeichnis ist? 
Das Verzeichnis enthält mehrere Ordner.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. September 2008)

ls -l /dein/verzeichnis/oder/datei

Listet die Dateien eines Verzeichnisses auf bzw. zeigt ob es Verzeichnisse, Dateien oder symlinks sind.


----------

